# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > WoW Bot Maps And Profiles >  PQR Complete Collection

## saceralol

Hello guys. I made a compilation of all PQR archives. From aplications, offsets to profiles. Enjoy.

Included:

PQR 3.3.5 and the Offsets. *-Most of them is not working properly. Regreted.-*
PQR 4.3.4, the Offsets and PQInterface for Cataclysm *Works*
PQR 5.4.X, the Offsets and PQInterface for Pandaria *Works*

Wrath of the Lich King

Profiles:

Death Kinght


```
Bubba
xrnF
```

Druid


```
BalancePvE
FeralPvE
PVP
```

Hunter


```
kickmydog
Marks
PVP
xrnM
```

Mage


```
xrnA
xrnF
xrnFi
```

Paladin


```
Dragonfire
HolyArena
HolyPvE
HolyPvP
Prot
Ret
Xelper
XelperProt
```

Priest


```
Holy
ShadowPvP
Toolkit
xrnD
xrnH
```

Rogue


```
Bubba
Combat reader3
PvP Rogue
Rogue Leveling
xrnC
xrnS
```

Shaman


```
Feraleo
Lino
ONYA_elemental
Resto Shaman
```

Warlock


```
crystaltech
Xelper
```

Warrior


```
3.3.5 Warrior PvP
Bubba
BubbaBossSDv3
ModedXeronArms
xrnF
xrnP
```

Cataclysm

Death Kinght


```
Bubba
GORTHOK
Kaolla
Leveling
Nova [Blood]
Nova [Unholy]
xrnFros
```

Druid


```
Bubba (Bear)
Deva [Resto]
Deva2 [Resto]
Eff
Firekitteh
Mentally
Nova [Balance]
xrnFera
xrnResto
```

Hunter


```
[Nova] Hunter BM
[Nova] Hunter MM
CataCrystalBM
Crystal MM
CrystalSV
kickmydog
xrnMark
xrnSurv
```

Mage


```
xrnArca
xrnFire
xrnFirePvP
xrnFros
```

Paladin


```
AveryV3
cokx
FubblerHoly
Leveling
Nova [Holy]
Nova [Prot]
XelperProt
XelperRet
```

Priest


```
Disc PvP
Leveling
Mentally (PvP)
Nova [Disc]
Nova [Shadow PvE]
xrnDisc
xrnHoly
```

Rogue


```
[Blinded]
CrystalAssassin
CrystalCombat
CrystalCombatRefresh
Darkstylo
daxavi_Combat_PVE
Naessah
Nova [Sub]
xrnComb
xrnSubt
```

Shaman


```
Nova [Follower]
onya
Resto PvP
xrnElem
xrnResto
```

Warlock


```
CrystalAffliction
CrystalDemo
Valma
xrnAfli
xrnDemo
xrnDest
```

Warrior


```
BossSD7.3
Leveling
Nova [Arms]
xrnFury
xrnProt
```

Mist of Pandaria

Profiles:

Death Kinght


```
Nova [Blood]
Nova [Unholy]
Rubim [Frost DW]
Soapbox Complete
```

Druid


```
[5.2]
Alpha Moonkin
Cokx
CuteOne
ImoCuteOne
Nerder [Boom]
Nova [Balance]
Nova [Resto]
SM Moon
SM Resto
Soapbox Complete
VachiusaResto
```

Hunter


```
CodeMyLife
Cokx
HunterPvP
KMD Complete
Nova [Survival]
Rubim
Soapbox Complete
```

Mage


```
Cokx
Frozen Nerder
Hysteria [Fire PvE]
Hyesteria [Frost PvE]
Nova [Fire PvE]
Nova [Frost PvE]
Rubim
Soapbox Complete
```

Monk


```
Cokx
ImoCuteOne
Kuuku
Nerders
Nova
Rubim
Soapbox Complete
Vachiusa
```

Paladin


```
CodeMyLife
Kuukuu
Nova
Pally PvP
Prot
Ret PvP
Soapbox Retribution
Vachiusa
```

Priest


```
Disci PvP
Holy PvP
Hysteria Shadow PvE and PvP
Losty Holy
Nova Disc and Shadow
Soapbox Shadow
Vachiusa
```

Rogue


```
[Blinded]
[Vitalic] NO PvP
CuteOne
CyaUltimate
ImoCuteOne
Mut
Nerder Combat
Nerder Mutilate
Nova [Sub]
RiPHeroic
Soapbox Complete
Sub PvP
Sub PvP Lite
```

Shaman


```
Cokx
CuteOne
Elemental PvP
Enhance 2.0
Enhance PvP
ImoCuteOne
LOST Resto
Mavmins Elemental
Nerder [Enhancement]
ONYA
Resto PvP
Rubim [Enhanced]
SigShammy PvP
Soapbox
Vachiusa
```

Warlock


```
Blaythe
Cokx
Hysteria [Demonolgy]
Mavmins
Nova
Soapbox Complete
```

Warrior


```
AveryArmsimcraft
Bolochan PvP
CodeMyLife
Cokx
CuteOne
FailroadWarrior PvE
ImoCuteOne
Kuukuu
Mavmins
Nerder
Nova
Rubim
Sig
Soapbox Complete
World of Warriorcraft
```

Download link Dropbox

Update 1. Fixed Offsets for 17688 (5.4.2), redownload.

Update 2. Thanks for @Numba1stunna1, the latest PQR version for Cataclysm and Pandaria, also I update the PQR in my Dropbox.

Dropbox - Error
Dropbox - Error

*Update 3.* Some rotations might no work correctly. This weekend I'll chek all profiles. One to one. Regards.

*Update 4.* Removed all 3.3.5 profiles that not working. Sorry for the inconvince. I'm not the developer. Only works those listed on Dropbox.

*Update 5.* Thanks to @Numba1Stunna1 again for the Offstets Warmane 5.4.8. Folder updated. Redownload.

*Update 6.* FILES ARE REUPLOADED. Sorry for the inconvinces.


LINK


Nothing is mine, please +rep to their authors. I only compiled to All In One. Big thanks to Xelper, father of PQR.

If there is a profile that does not want, let me know and delete it.

Torpetex fuma de rodillas.

----------


## Soapbox

Thanks for listing my old stuff. Once I find more of it on my hard drive I will post it.

----------


## saceralol

@Soapbox I'll be waiting to test it!  :Cool:

----------


## gtiii

Holy **** this is better than my private collection, Thanks, gonna merge it with mine  :Smile:

----------


## moltenhumi

Thanks a lot!

----------


## solenrus

Thanks, great upload!

----------


## leetdemon

awesome upload thank you

----------


## Numba1stunna1

Some profiles don't work because you need a later PQR. If you guys want a later PQR, here's my dropbox.
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/2uc6trah5...ALchkB6Ka?dl=0 <--- PQR 2.1.9 for 4.3.4 WoW
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/jrta06qre...3b8OTcO7a?dl=0 <--- PQR 2.2.4 for 5.4.2 WoW

THERE ARE NO PROFILES IN THESE, SO SIMPLY ADD THE PROFILES YOU JUST DOWNLOADED.

----------


## saceralol

@Numba1stunna1 I added your links. Thanks you.

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Nice to see my work listed, ahhh memories!

----------


## rapidfirex

I cant get really any of the Warrior 3.3.5 rotations to work.. They all have Colossus Smash and stuff in them and that was part of the Cata changes. Anyone have any idea?

----------


## vagabund132

> I cant get really any of the Warrior 3.3.5 rotations to work.. They all have Colossus Smash and stuff in them and that was part of the Cata changes. Anyone have any idea?


Some rotations are incorrectly named, so it might happen that you find newer rotations in those for 3.3.5, cannot do anything about it.

----------


## saceralol

> I cant get really any of the Warrior 3.3.5 rotations to work.. They all have Colossus Smash and stuff in them and that was part of the Cata changes. Anyone have any idea?


I'll check this. Wait to end weekend please.

----------


## malerba

It does not work on Warmane (server Frostwolf 5.4. 8 ). Any suggestions?

----------


## xxspokiixx

whats not working?, have you rename the launcher to wow.exe??... is 32bit version??...

----------


## Numba1stunna1

It should work. If it doesn't, send me the Lua error (enable it in options). PQR 2.2.4 should work for MoP 5.4.2 and MoP 5.4.8. If it doesn't, then it probably means you don't have the offsets for MoP 5.4.8. Does someone have the offsets for MoP 5.4.8?

----------


## Numba1stunna1

The offsets are different in Warmane 5.4.8. Can anyone post the offsets?

----------


## malerba

Same request. :Smile: 
Need offsets for Warmane or a tip on how to get them.

----------


## ricko1976

yes, please help. how to get a working offset for warmane?

----------


## Numba1stunna1

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>

<Offsets>

<CurrentWoWVersion>18414</CurrentWoWVersion>

<WoWVersionOffset>0xC7B6EF</WoWVersionOffset>

<PlayerName>0xEC4668</PlayerName>

<PlayerClass>0xEC47F1</PlayerClass>

<GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus>0xBB292C</GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus>

<GameState>0xD65B16</GameState>

<Lua_DoStringAddress>0x4FD12</Lua_DoStringAddress>

<Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress>0x414267</Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress>

<CVarBaseMgr>0xBA5DE8</CVarBaseMgr>

<CVarArraySize>0x400</CVarArraySize>

<ObjMgr>0xEC4628</ObjMgr>

<CurMgr>0x462C</CurMgr>

<ClntObjMgrGetActivePlayerObjAddress>0x4F84</ClntObjMgrGetActivePlayerObjAddress>

<LocalGUID>0xE8</LocalGUID>

<FirstObject>0xCC</FirstObject>

<NextObject>0x34</NextObject>

<Descriptors>0x4</Descriptors>

<Obj_TypeOffset>0xC</Obj_TypeOffset>

<Obj_X>0x838</Obj_X>

<Obj_TargetGUID>0x16</Obj_TargetGUID>

<ClickTerrain>0</ClickTerrain>

</Offsets>
```

Tested, it works. Found them all myself. It was easier than I thought. First time ever finding offsets.

----------


## Guvnor

I can't seem to make these work still my pqr just stays in edit mode and when i refresh telling me edit mode only....... Any ideas?

----------


## ricko1976

same issue here, please help?

----------


## Numba1stunna1

Provide a screenshot of the PQR window. Can you attach PQR to Wow.exe? Perhaps you don't have the right offset for your server. If you haven't done so already, copy and paste over the 18414 offset (found in the offset folder). 

EDIT: if it STILL doesn't work, provide a link to the wow.exe you are using for your server and I will find the offsets in less than 20 minutes, but I am fairly certain most, if not all, private servers use the same executable.

----------


## xxspokiixx

Actually almost all the 5.4.8 servers use Warmane or Pwow modified wow.exe... so with these 2 offsets you are allowed to play almost all the 5.4.8 servers.

----------


## Numba1stunna1

I noticed not many people on this forum give thanks for work put into finding offsets or making profiles... oh well.

----------


## xxspokiixx

> I noticed not many people on this forum give thanks for work put into finding offsets or making profiles... oh well.


Sadly people from public and free sections are always leechers that "need" things and they never thank the help from others. I appreciate your contributions.

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

----------


## Nenuquito

Hi can you get for me the offsets for 3.3.5 warmane server? Thanks in advance.

----------


## Numba1stunna1

> Hi can you get for me the offsets for 3.3.5 warmane server? Thanks in advance.


You need PQR v1.1.1. I tested it and it works on Warmane. The only issue is not many Wotlk profiles were written at the time.

Offset 12340:



```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>

<Offsets>

<CurrentWoWVersion>12340</CurrentWoWVersion>

<WoWVersionOffset>0x8AD851</WoWVersionOffset>

<PlayerName>0x879D18</PlayerName>

<PlayerClass>0x879E89</PlayerClass>

<GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus>0x9CE474</GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus>

<GameState>0x7D078A</GameState>

<Lua_DoStringAddress>0x419210</Lua_DoStringAddress>

<Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress>0x3225E0</Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress>

<Detour>0xBF0F0</Detour>

<Overwritten>55 8B EC 81 EC F8 00 00 00</Overwritten>

</Offsets>
```

EDIT: Sorry, I tested perhaps 3-4 months ago and it worked. But this offset doesn't work. I will go find them now.

EDIT AGAIN: Tested it again, you have to be fully logged in for it to work. The offset above works for Warmane 3.3.5a

----------


## malerba

PQR does not work anymore on Warmane 5.4.8 from a couple of days after a server upgrade.



This is the link to the wow.exe i am using:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/ukboopk2ujxoxzt/Wow.exe?dl=0

I hope Numba1stunna1 can help me again :Smile: 
Thanks in advance

----------


## Numba1stunna1

I just testing it, it is *CONFIRMED WORKING!*



```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<Offsets>
    <CurrentWoWVersion>18414</CurrentWoWVersion>
    <WoWVersionOffset>0xC7B6EF</WoWVersionOffset>
    <PlayerName>0xEC4668</PlayerName>
    <PlayerClass>0xEC47F1</PlayerClass>
    <GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus>0xBB292C</GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus>
    <GameState>0xD65B16</GameState>
    <Lua_DoStringAddress>0x4FD12</Lua_DoStringAddress>
    <Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress>0x414267</Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress>
    <CVarBaseMgr>0xBA5DE8</CVarBaseMgr>
    <CVarArraySize>0x400</CVarArraySize>
    <ObjMgr>0xEC4628</ObjMgr>
    <CurMgr>0x462C</CurMgr>
    <ClntObjMgrGetActivePlayerObjAddress>0x4F84</ClntObjMgrGetActivePlayerObjAddress>
    <LocalGUID>0xE8</LocalGUID>
    <FirstObject>0xCC</FirstObject>
    <NextObject>0x34</NextObject>
    <Descriptors>0x4</Descriptors>
    <Obj_TypeOffset>0xC</Obj_TypeOffset>
    <Obj_X>0x838</Obj_X>
    <Obj_TargetGUID>0x16</Obj_TargetGUID>
    <ClickTerrain>0</ClickTerrain>
</Offsets>
```

Make sure you carefully copy and paste in the 18414 offset. If you leave out a value, it may attach but not work properly. Just to be clear, I tested on Warmane 5.4.8, but other private servers use the same executable. Make sure you run it on the 32x. 

HOW TO: Warmane's link (https://mega.nz/#!JRMGgbbB!D0b0G9BMp...Vklv9blzYsEw-s) provides two files: *Wow_Patched.exe* and *Wow-64_Patched.exe*. The first file (*Wow_Patched.exe*) is the 32x version. Put that exe in your Warmane MoP folder and rename it *Wow.exe*
EDIT: use the latest PQR - 2.2.4. But it shouldn't matter.

----------


## malerba

Numba I reinstalled the client and now it works perfectly. Thanks mate anyway :Wink:

----------


## Vayf

Anyone have a shadow pvp for wrath?

----------


## nerode

Can anyone give me the offset from Firestorm server 5.4.8 please ? i don't know how to get it

----------


## saceralol

> Can anyone give me the offset from Firestorm server 5.4.8 please ? i don't know how to get it


I updated the Offsets from @Numba1Stunna1 but I don't know works in Firestorm server. Read the second page, you might help.

----------


## Deafwave

Hey Saceralol, been using this and it has been working beautifully. Though I have been writing my own scripts and having some difficulties with PQR_IsMoving(x) for 3.3.5 (1.1.1 PQR?). It seems to always error regardless of what strategy I use to call it. Though if I look in the change logs, it appears that PQR version 1.1.1 does support it? Thanks!

----------


## Gian Maranon

monster ragnaros 5.4.8 server and heroes WoW doesn't seem to work. It can't seem to find the process for them. :/
Here's the .exe for monster https://www.mediafire.com/?p163eqeb3mqsjf6

----------


## Darius1337

anything for 6.2.3?

----------


## TehVoyager

Ahh. PQR. The rotation bot i landed a 48h ban + final warning for back during SoO.

real shame PQR and associated bots got detected. was great times.  :Smile: 

+rep for OP for posting this up. even if i dont plan on using them it was nice to see the named of some of the profiles i used to use (firekitteh during Cata, Rubim during MoP)

----------


## justforsec1

3.3.5 profiles not working ... (only 1 works wich is almost useless) xD

----------


## iReapZzPT

idk why but when i download there is no rotations in the profiles

----------


## smartie

> idk why but when i download there is no rotations in the profiles


cause you did the same as me ^^ click the correct download button ^^ https://www.dropbox.com/sh/gbptnk6ls...x9eLSm8ua?dl=0 thats the correct download

----------


## Tedzt

Cokx and Lolomo pvp feral druid rotations don't work (the lolomo pvp aoe works fine but the single only cast faerie fire and a spell with clearcasting proc and i don't know why) on pqr 2.2.4 on wow 5.4.2. Could someone send me a nice and working pvp feral druid profile please?

----------


## Hievn

Guys , pls link for 3.3.5 version

----------


## smartie

> Guys , pls link for 3.3.5 version


link is in op o.O just download it

----------


## smartie

the macros from the soapbox routines are not working :-( 
so sad cause that routines where the best back in the days and are still in private servers

am i missing a file ? checked the code but it looks ok for me as far as i can understand that kind of code

----------


## L e o

Since this is the most recent thread discussing this program I thought I would share my experiences with it.
Also by the way you can still get pqr111 off the [beta] thread.

So I've been using pqr111 on a 3.3.5 server for the past few days and it was working great. Then it suddenly stopped working. Went through a lot of the typical troubleshooting scenarios.
So I tried running a completely fresh copy. That is when I noticed it still had my user setting, set! So I searched my computer for anything and I discovered a folder located here:
(Windows 7) C:\Users\<USERNAME>\AppData\Local\Microsoft

By the name of PriorityQueueRotation.exe_Url_ followed by some random letters and number.

I deleted the folder and now pqr is working again, of course it re-created that folder. Frankly I'm entirely unsure why it even creates the folder in the first place, especially in that place.
All it contains is a user.config with only the UI settings in it.

Anyways, Just thought I would share this. hope it helps someone.

----------


## warheart209

How do i load a subletly rogue profile into pqr 1.1.1 since the rogue profile it comes with just auto attacks after cheap shot and nothing else.completely useless since it seems to be missing in game macros. that i dont know what the macros are or id write them in game.

----------


## Morx

Thank you so much for this post. I'm going to be giving this a try on Warmane 3.3.5a that I just made a character for. I've read through this thread, but what WotLK profiles are actually working?

Edit: I noticed you culled the profiles list for 3.3.5a into just the ones that were working. Thanks a lot for your hard work!

Edit2: The Marks Hunter profile under 3.3.5 does not work, as it keeps saying the XML is not well formed. Open it up, and it's not even in a correct format. Not sure what's up with that.  :Frown: 

Fewer and fewer 3.3.5 profiles.  :Frown:  Doh.

Edit3: So I was just right clicking the profiles in drop box and clicking save link as... , well that was wrong. It was creating an xml file that had a bunch of weird stuff in it. Downloaded through the download links and the profiles are at least not erroring out. Too bad now, I don't have a level 80 to try them on.  :Smile:

----------


## Kiwimew

The one for 5.4.8 still doesn't work for me (warmane server). I tried everything, someone please help me. Thank you

----------


## fakegodz

edit,
Don't forget to rename your PQInterface 5.4.x (or 4.3.4) to PQInterface
or you will be like me wasting an hour trying to figure it out 
;-;

----------


## saceralol

> The one for 5.4.8 still doesn't work for me (warmane server). I tried everything, someone please help me. Thank you


Use Offsets_18414 Alternative and Wow patched.

----------


## shahinpb

> Use Offsets_18414 Alternative and Wow patched.


Hey thanks for all these Collection.

Just have another question, I like to play wow on private server with this pqr So my question is would it be okey if I run this PQR on same computer that I have my main wow (bliz - I did not play it for while tho)?

----------


## saceralol

> Hey thanks for all these Collection.
> 
> Just have another question, I like to play wow on private server with this pqr So my question is would it be okey if I run this PQR on same computer that I have my main wow (bliz - I did not play it for while tho)?


Don't worry, you can play retail wow with PQR injected on private wow.

----------


## Xopo

Thanks for this iv been digging a good part of the night looking for my old balance druid rotations  :Frown:  no luck though. One more hdd to go

----------


## Vinshom

> Thanks for this iv been digging a good part of the night looking for my old balance druid rotations  no luck though. One more hdd to go


PST Me I will show you a better than PQR on Live server and 100% safe.

btw Poster thank you for posting my old work.

----------


## shahinpb

> Don't worry, you can play retail wow with PQR injected on private wow.


You ROCK! thanks.

btw do you know how to get offsets? 

I am trying to get offsets for heroes wow but cant find it at all.

this 32bit wow file, i would appreciate it if you can help me with this.
http://www.filedropper.com/wow_1

----------


## WiNiFiX

> You ROCK! thanks.
> 
> btw do you know how to get offsets? 
> 
> I am trying to get offsets for heroes wow but cant find it at all.
> 
> this 32bit wow file, i would appreciate it if you can help me with this.
> http://www.filedropper.com/wow_1


Let me google that for you

----------


## shahinpb

> Let me google that for you


I did try and couldn't get that, thats why I asked him here.

and if you are not helping I appreciate it not posting it at all :]

----------


## ownedpandas

I can't seem to get this working with PandaWoW 5.4.8 the drop down list for the rotations remains empty no matter what class i log in to. I looked up some of the values for the offset and am using the offset file with the correct values (well i didn't try deassembling the .exe but the ones found in memory were correct so i assumed the others were as well.)

Am i missing something here?

----------


## mouh25

Can you reupload the files for 3.3.5 links are dead and ty

----------


## XeroNite

Anyone have a working 3.3.5 pve rogue profile? Assassination

----------


## rpierott

reup please??

----------


## f2p

Reuload please dropbox links don't work anymore, thanks.

----------


## saceralol

> reup please??





> Reuload please dropbox links don't work anymore, thanks.


Ready, sorry.

----------


## saceralol

I do not promise anything. I am researching and trying to get it to work properly the PQR 3.3.5 version for Warmane.

----------


## Piter159

i cant use any rotation on 5.4.8. Someone can help? 
Thank you (server pandariawow)

----------


## saceralol

> i cant use any rotation on 5.4.8. Someone can help? 
> Thank you (server pandariawow)


There are two offsets. It depends on whether it is a server or another.

Tested on Warmane (with Wow.exe patched. See download link). Works.



```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<Offsets>
    <CurrentWoWVersion>18414</CurrentWoWVersion>
    <WoWVersionOffset>0xC7B6EF</WoWVersionOffset>
    <PlayerName>0xEC4668</PlayerName>
    <PlayerClass>0xEC47F1</PlayerClass>
    <GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus>0xBB292C</GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus>
    <GameState>0xD65B16</GameState>
    <Lua_DoStringAddress>0x4FD12</Lua_DoStringAddress>
    <Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress>0x414267</Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress>
    <CVarBaseMgr>0xBA5DE8</CVarBaseMgr>
    <CVarArraySize>0x400</CVarArraySize>
    <ObjMgr>0xEC4628</ObjMgr>
    <CurMgr>0x462C</CurMgr>
    <ClntObjMgrGetActivePlayerObjAddress>0x4F84</ClntObjMgrGetActivePlayerObjAddress>
    <LocalGUID>0xE8</LocalGUID>
    <FirstObject>0xCC</FirstObject>
    <NextObject>0x34</NextObject>
    <Descriptors>0x4</Descriptors>
    <Obj_TypeOffset>0xC</Obj_TypeOffset>
    <Obj_X>0x838</Obj_X>
    <Obj_TargetGUID>0x16</Obj_TargetGUID>
    <ClickTerrain>0</ClickTerrain>
</Offsets>
```

Tested on: Heroes WoW and PandaWoW. Works.



```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<Offsets>
	<CurrentWoWVersion>18414</CurrentWoWVersion>
	<WoWVersionOffset>0xC7B20F</WoWVersionOffset>
	<PlayerName>0xEC4180</PlayerName>
	<PlayerClass>0xEC4309</PlayerClass>
	<GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus>0xBB244C</GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus>
	<GameState>0xD65626</GameState>
	<Lua_DoStringAddress>0x50236</Lua_DoStringAddress>
	<Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress>0x414C74</Lua_GetLocalizedTextAddress>
	<CVarBaseMgr>0xBA5908</CVarBaseMgr>
	<CVarArraySize>0x400</CVarArraySize>
	<ObjMgr>0xEC4140</ObjMgr>
	<CurMgr>0x462C</CurMgr>
	<ClntObjMgrGetActivePlayerObjAddress>0x4FC6</ClntObjMgrGetActivePlayerObjAddress>
	<LocalGUID>0xE8</LocalGUID>
	<FirstObject>0xCC</FirstObject>
	<NextObject>0x34</NextObject>
	<Descriptors>0x4</Descriptors>
	<Obj_TypeOffset>0xC</Obj_TypeOffset>
	<Obj_X>0x838</Obj_X>
	<Obj_TargetGUID>0x16</Obj_TargetGUID>
	<ClickTerrain>0</ClickTerrain>
</Offsets>
```

----------


## XeroNite

Are all the marksmen rotation for 3.3.5 bugged from this pack? cant get them to work

----------


## Mindlag

Guys could any of you help me? I'm desperately trying to get my PQR to heal Party targets.
I have PQR version 1.1.1 for WoW 3.3.5.

I can make it Heal myself with this code, i use Target: Player.




> local myHealth = 100 * UnitHealth("player") / UnitHealthMax("player")
> if myHealth < 85 then 
> return true
> end
> end


Now i try to make it heal other players, i use Target: Custom.




> local target1 = group.tostring(1)
> if 100 * UnitHealth("target1") / UnitHealthMax("target1") < 85 then
> PQR_CustomTarget = target1
> return true
> end
> end


I even tried:




> PQR_CustomTarget = "player"
> return true
> end


or:




> PQR_CustomTarget = "Charactername"
> return true
> end


or:




> PQR_CustomTarget = mouseover
> return true
> end


and none of those worked. so i assume i may have a misconception about how CustomTarget should work, or i made a scripting mistake.

Here is my full code: (i know i could do for loops but i thought maybe that was the error so i took it out...)

[Lua] local group = "party" local target1 = group.tostring(1) local target2 = gr - Pastebin.com

I would be so extremely glad if someone could help me. I tried everything. Please please and thanks  :Smile:  :*

----------


## Numba1stunna1

@Mindlag Hey bud, just a reminder that for wow 3.3.5, the API return values are different. As for PQR, you can just instead use the API CastSpellByName or CastSpellByID. For WotlK, keep in mind all spell ranks have their own spell ID. Fortunately, you can use CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(1234),"player") or CastSpellByName("spell name here","player") to cast the HIGHEST spell rank. 

-The GetSpellInfo is an API, so in the "CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(1234),"player") " example, the API first return the name of the spellid inserted, then the API CastSpellByName takes that name from the API to cast the highest rank.

- If you want to cast lower spell ranks, specify with the spellID of that spell of it's rank OR use parenthesis around the rank (ex. CastSpellByName("Flash Heal(Rank 2)"),"player").

So... here's the list of everything I just talked about...

- *CastSpellByID(1234,"player")* cast spell id 1234 at player.
- *CastSpellByName("spell name","player")* cast spell name at player.
- *CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(1234),"player")* cast spell name of the spell ID 1234 obtained from GetSpellInfo at player.

Note: You can choose to omit "player" if you want to cast with no specific target or on yourself.

Here's an example of how you can use this instead of a custom target PQR spell execution:



```
local myHealth = 100 * UnitHealth("player") / UnitHealthMax("player")
if myHealth < 85 then 
CastSpellByName("Greater Heal","player")
return true
end
end
```

Note: don't omit "return true", for the loop will move on to the next ability, causing PQR to simultaneously try to cast two abilities at once. Using "return false" essentially skips the ability.

@saceralol, my PQR 3.3.5 is working fine and it's the same offset values as the one posted in your dropbox. Perhaps the profile has not been properly translated. API return values are different in wotlk.

----------


## Mindlag

Hello Numba1stunna1 and thank you very much for your answer. 
Now this works great. I thought i had to return true for the spell to be executed, and return false for not executing the spell. 

This code worked for me:



> local myHealth = 100 * UnitHealth("player") / UnitHealthMax("player")
> if myHealth < 85 then
> return true
> end
> end


The problem i have now is how do i make it target my group members?

Thanks again very much for helping me! I don't know where else to get help.. :/  :Smile:

----------


## Numba1stunna1

The next step requires you to understand how to code in lua. Couple things to consider when making a heal bot. You need to check if you're in a group or raid, if the ally exists, if they are alive, and if they're in range of heal spells. You iterate a list of allies from 1 to the size of the party or raid. It is advised you sort the table of allies in a table from lowest HP to highest HP, that way the profile will prioritize to heal an ally in range with the lowest HP. Take a look at unit API functions: docs/api categories - World of Warcraft Programming: A Guide and Reference for Creating WoW Addons

----------


## Mindlag

That's what i did. I do not need to check for raid because i only will use it in 5 mans.
The only Problem i have is how to get the Bot to Target the party members.

See here:

Full code: [Lua] local group = "party" local target1 = group.tostring(1) local target2 = gr - Pastebin.com

Snippet:




> local target1 = group.tostring(1)
> 
> if
> UnitExists(target1)
> and
> UnitInRange(target1)
> and
> UnitIsCharmed(target1) == nil
> and
> ...

----------


## saceralol

@Numba1stunna1 I am currently translating some 3.3.5 profiles to English. But I will take time.

Can you reupload the last version of PQR for Cataclysm? I only have the 2.1.0, thank you.

----------


## Beefkek

@Mindlag
This is the one I use, works fine.



> if UnitExists("target") 
> and UnitIsDead("target") == nil
> and UnitIsFriend("player", "target") 
> and UnitCanCooperate("player","target")
> then PQR_CustomTarget = "target"
> PQR_CustomTargetHP = 100 * UnitHealth("target") / UnitHealthMax("target")
> else 
> 
> PQR_CustomTarget = "player"
> ...


For your heals you need to use something like this:



> if PQR_CustomTargetHP < 95 then 
> return true
> end


Also you need to set the target to custom.

----------


## Mindlag

This worked! Thank you very much!! I can't believe it.

Now the only thing i am not able to do is i want him to ignore my current target. Right now it is scripted that way that when i target someone, this player gets healed and noone else. Do you know what i mean? How can i disable that?

----------


## Beefkek

Read the script and figure it out urself :P
But why would you ever want to target a player? I always target the boss.

----------


## Mindlag

> Read the script and figure it out urself :P
> But why would you ever want to target a player? I always target the boss.


Well, i already tried it but i ****ed up the whole script until it didn't do anything anymore. But i will try more  :Smile:  Shouldn't be so hard. The hardest part is that you have to go into a dungeon with people just to test if the script works lol.

And again. Thank you very much to all for helping me so much.

----------


## G0tha

> Some profiles don't work because you need a later PQR. If you guys want a later PQR, here's my dropbox.
> Dropbox - Error <--- PQR 2.1.9 for 4.3.4 WoW
> Dropbox - Error <--- PQR 2.2.4 for 5.4.2 WoW
> 
> THERE ARE NO PROFILES IN THESE, SO SIMPLY ADD THE PROFILES YOU JUST DOWNLOADED.


Can someone reupload 2.1.9 ?

----------


## Numba1stunna1

PQR v2.1.9 : Dropbox - PQR 2.1.9 This works for Cata v4.3.4.

----------


## Numba1stunna1

PQR is able to target "units". For eample: "party1", "target", "focus", "raid3", "party1target", "raid1pet", "arena3", "mouseover", "player", "playerpet". As you can see, you may use "target" after a unit for the unit's target. However, you cannot use "focus" for the same purpose, ex. "raid3focus". Party is from 1-5 and raid from 1-40. You do not have to target or focus allies to heal them so long as they are in a frame (Party or Raid). You don't have to target or focus enemies, either, as long as an ally is at least targetting them or they exist in a frame such as "arena1", "arena2pet". However, you can generate a list of enemy names and use TargetUnit("name") API. To focus a unit, use FocusUnit("name"). I've learned that you cannot directly use focus API to focus an enemy, so you can use a trick to target them first using the target API, focus the target, then retarget your last target. You may use ClearTarget() and ClearFocus() API to clear them.

Be careful, WoW API listings is updated for retail. You must test the return values of API for wotlk (the API may not even exist for the patch!). Check the API changelogs or find an API database specific to the patch. This also includes changes to frames.

----------


## mukiboy

Numba1stunna1 your storage is full "hi mate seems you know much about pqr can you make me a pqr leveling profile for shaman please, I play on 3.3.5"

----------


## saceralol

> Numba1stunna1 your storage is full "hi mate seems you know much about pqr can you make me a pqr leveling profile for shaman please, I play on 3.3.5"


Leveling and rotations with your hands. And if you want at level 80, use PQR.

----------


## Numba1stunna1

I simply do not have time to help everyone. For leveling profiles, you should use the API IsSpellKnown(spellID,isPetSpell) or IsUsableSpell("spellName" or spellID) This is just a filter so the profile skips spells not known by the player. API return values should be tested.

----------


## mustapappa

Hi, i would like some 3.3.5a profiles, would you have any idea where to get them?

Thank you

----------


## jinbin

Could you please provide a fresh link for the MOP ones?

----------


## highs

waaahaa ... thanks man  :Big Grin:

----------


## ajako0306

My comp detects a virus called Tilken.B!cl.. Anyone got the same problem?

----------


## dealerx

No virus detected for me.

----------


## Umbar

can someone tell me why the mm hunter profile does not cast aimed shot

-<HUNTER>


-<Rotation>

<RotationName>Rank 1</RotationName>

<RotationDefault>false</RotationDefault>

<RotationList>-- Functions --|Pet Revive|Call Pet|Trueshot Aura|Aspects|-- Start Fight --|Pet Attack|Serpent Sting|Kill Shot|Silencing Shot|Chimera Shot|Aimed Shot|Steady Shot</RotationList>

<RequireCombat>true</RequireCombat>

<RotationNotes/>

</Rotation>

----------


## Beefkek

Post the Aimed Shot script, you gave us 0 info with that.

----------


## Umbar

> Post the Aimed Shot script, you gave us 0 info with that.


is this it:

-<Ability>

<Name>Aimed Shot</Name>

<Default>false</Default>

<SpellID>0</SpellID>

<Actions/>

<Lua>_castSpell(49050,&quot;target&quot :Wink: </Lua>

<RecastDelay>0</RecastDelay>

<Target>Target</Target>

<CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel>

<LuaBefore/>

<LuaAfter/>

</Ability>

----------


## silentxz

Hi, any idea why the following profiles on a rogue 4.3 server 
- Assassin - PvE (CrystalAssassin)
- Assassination ([Blinded])

are not working ? PQI shows "Running..." and a bit later it shows "calculating/ something" and theres just no rotation happening.

----------


## NelsinhoNG

PQR_4.3.4

Scan report for http://www.mediafire.com/file/cpbql9pucospdbe/PQR_4.3.4.rar at
2018-01-16 20:17:28 UTC - VirusTotal

----------


## XeroNite

Anyone have a work PQR for wotlk? Not a routine just the application itself I lost mine  :Frown:

----------


## NelsinhoNG

Hellow XeroNite, - >> PQR1.1.1 Profiles

Scan report for http://www.mediafire.com/file/0mvi26z99vs2iqp/PQR1.1.1+++Profiles.rar at
2018-01-28 20:07:56 UTC - VirusTotal

----------


## farlei

Hello, I'm having trouble editing some shortcuts in PQR 4.3.4.
Would like to modify this as I do?

if IsLeftShiftKeyDown ()
and GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus () == nil
then return true end

in place of '' Shift '' add '' R '' : shh:

----------


## 19benni81

Hello people ... I would like to play on the private server "Monster" ... could someone please tell me which version of PQR and which CR work well there?

----------


## TikTaak

Thanks for listing my old stuff.

----------


## ElectrickFun

I cant seem to get it working on WotLK on Warmane at all

----------


## sonbriaBR

Can someone help here, I'm trying to use it on MOP WoW on my rogue, I do everything correctly but when I need to choose the rotation it doesn't work.
See by the following images.
Image.JPG
When I click on the arrow no rotation is shown.

----------


## pathetic

don't spend your money on these scripts, it's not worth it trust me I got it for you for free, feel free to send to others too, if you have hunter/druid/shaman/warlock feel free to send, so I can share that too

more detailed informations at: snp profiles leak - World of Warcraft - Nulled

enjoy

proof he's a not trusted seller: Imgur: The magic of the Internet

100% clean files/virustotal: VirusTotal

----------


## DarhangeR

Some leaked stuff from SNP Exploits → SNP Rotations

----------

